# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Short dream about crush

## Marm

Just came back to DV after I had this short but powerful LD. In this dream I bumped into the girl I had a crush on for over 9 years. 

###
We were together at the beach eating scones. I'm pretty good at LD so it occured to me instantly that it wasn't real, but I didn't want to face the reality. In the end though, I decided to tell her. She seemed really surprised. I told her she was just a construct of my mind. She asked if we were together in real life and I told her we weren't. She asked if I was the same as I am in my dream and I told her I am exactly the same. I told her that I've always loved her but she never loved me back. And then she cried.

I'd never seen her cry before so seeing her do it realistically in my dream was just... Indescribable.

We hung out a bit more, and when I was ready to go, I hugged her and told her goodbye. She didn't say anything and then I woke up.

###
We haven't spoken in real life for 3 years. I miss her so much. I haven't had a dream as poignant and realistic as this for a long time.

----------


## YesSwear

How do you have a crush on someone for 9 years? That's crazy.

----------


## Lang

For me, I have plenty of lucid dreams about people from my past so, I know how poignant and realistic they can be.

Lucid dreams can only help you to a point but, maybe it's time to tell her how you feel, for real. However, that means that you don't need to stalk her to do so.  :wink2:  The dream may be telling you that you probably need to make a choice. Although you knew that you were dreaming, you wanted to dream about her? The dream may be telling you that you are at the crossroads. You may need to make a decision about the said relationship. I realize that this may be painful for you but, she is probably not going to be available for ever. Though, what is worse, letting a secret like this slowly killing your heart or telling her the truth and risking losing a friend that you do or you don't have? Relationships do come and go, People do change, including yourself but, you won't know until you speak up.

----------


## hortenselabelle

My friend use to have LD of her ex boyfriend. She often use to see him in her dream after her breakup. She was so frustrated and depressed about it. She use to get very angry in her dreams and use to damage the things around. She told this to her mother then she consulted a psychic like Voyance Pure at martine-voyance.com/ . Psychic helped her to come out of her problems. She told her why she was seeing these type of dreams that were not letting her live her peacefully.

----------

